# Kliché Overdrive



## Robusto (Jan 21, 2020)

Rite of Passage achievement unlocked...









Yes, I chopped off the battery holder. Kind of pointless, I guess there was plenty of room.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks good.


----------



## dawson (Jan 22, 2020)

You just saved $4,578 USD!


----------



## eaglehat (Jan 22, 2020)

Great job!


----------



## Robusto (Jan 22, 2020)

dawson said:


> You just saved $4,578 USD!




 Dog bless you, Pedal PCB! You're the greatest!


----------

